# Best sand to go with Dragon stone



## Eboeagles (24 Feb 2012)

I want to rescape my Fluval Edge as an Iwagumi and after having it for about a year I'm fully aware of how difficult this will be. 

Therefore I've been looking to do an island surrounded by sand and looking around the web for inspiration has bought me full circle back to UKAPS and one of George's amazing scapes:

viewtopic.php?f=35&t=14467

I'm going to use Dragon stone and I've been practising the hard scape with my daughters moonsand (it works really well)!!  But I have no experience with using sand and havent seen much in the flesh. I would like the sand to compliment the stone rather than be in contrast. I see George used Unipac Maui - but this looks very white to me and he is a skilled scaper so can get away with the contrast far easier than I think I can...

I've been think ADA Nile sand (no idea why)!? But I'm happy to go with kids play sand or anything ...

So can I have some suggestions?


----------



## Stu Worrall (24 Feb 2012)

mines gor dragon stone and nile sand in it.  i do like it as its not too white but your can get darker sand which would be closer to the stone colour.


90x45x45cm planted dragon stone aquascape by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## ghostsword (24 Feb 2012)

Argos kids play sand is cheap and goes well with the stone.


___________________________


----------



## Eboeagles (24 Feb 2012)

Thanks guys. Stu that's obviously why I was thinking Nile sand it does look good!!


----------



## Eboeagles (25 Feb 2012)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Argos kids play sand is cheap and goes well with the stone.
> 
> 
> ___________________________



You were right I now have a large bag sitting in my hallway!! Way too much but hey £2.99 for 15kg!! 

Thanks Luis...


----------



## ghostsword (25 Feb 2012)

Yep, it is so cheap.  I keep the excess on the garden, even sprinkle a bit on top of grass mixed with some ferts and seeds. 


___________________________


----------

